# خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة



## محمد حسن نصر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة 



أولا-المقدمة وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 

ثانيا-أنواع الصيانة . 

ثالثا-الخطوات الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة : 

تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها . 
تحديد جميع عمليات الصيانة من واقع تعليمات المورد أو المصّنع الموجودة في كتالوجات الصيانة . 
عمل الجداول الخاصة بعمليات الصيانة حسب نوع الصيانة المطلوبة . 
استحداث خطة الصيانة. 
اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية . 
توفير قطع الغيار. 
توفير العدد والأدوات . 
استحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات : نظام أمر العمل . 
تنظيم أعمال الصيانة وتوزيع المسؤوليات . 
مراقبة تنفيذ خطة الصيانة . 


تطبيق الصيانة في منشأة

أولاً -المقدمة : وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 

نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 

وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 

وفي هذا البحث سوف نلقي الضوء عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة بجميع أنواعها على مكونات المنشأة المختلفة . 

وفي البداية دعونا نتعرف على المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :.MAINTENANCE

- معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :. 

هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة العمليات المستمرة التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل . 

- معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : . 

والصيانة عملية مستمرة حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآلة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي .

ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 

ا - المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج 

ب - الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 

ج - زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 

د - تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 

وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة . 

ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . 

تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 

ا- الصيانة الوقائية PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .

وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك . 

ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 
- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 

-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل ( إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام .) 
-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك . 


ج – الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : 

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 

ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 

قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 

ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 

1-تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: 

يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية .

في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 

(انظر الشكل رقم )

2-التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: .

إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي :

-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 

-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة . 
-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها . 
3-تحديد عمليات الصيانة :

يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 

ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة .

4-عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : 

بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال (أنظر الشكل رقم ) . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 

ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 

5- عمل خطة الصيانة :

بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 

-توفر العمالة المحلية والأجنبية 

-توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة 

-أوقات الذروة والمواسم 

-إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين 

وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . 

ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة . (أنظر الشكل رقم ). 



6-اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية :

من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك .

كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى .

واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة .

ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي :

رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب . 

7- توفير قطع الغيار :-

من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 

ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : 

يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 

-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير 
ب- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : 

في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار (انظر الشكل رقم ) .

ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 

عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء 

مثال : 

إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( Shaft Bearing ) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . 

فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : 

عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل 

ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: 

وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 

ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة . 

8- العدد والأدوات :

مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير .

ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة (. 

بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل .

ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها) ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 

9- عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات :

لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 

ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام نظام أمر العمل : 

ما هو أمر العمل ؟ : 
هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة .(انظر الشكل رقم ) 



فوائد نظام أمر العمل : 

1- توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

2- توضيح العمل المنجز . 

3- رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . 

4- رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . 

5- رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . 

ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة :

-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل مسئول الصيانة وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

- ويتم إرساله إلى مشرف العمال في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة بكتابة العمل المنجز وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 

-ويقوم مشرف العمال بالتوقيع على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى إلى مسئول الصيانة الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى قسم التسجيل في قسم الصيانة . 

9- تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : 

التنظيم من الناحية الفنية : إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة ،( انظر الشكل ) . ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 

عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل . 
ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور . 

التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية : 

توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 
اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها . 

10 – مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : 

ويقصد بالمراقبة :

1-تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل 

ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 

2- تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 

تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها ) . 

3- ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 

بمجرد أن بتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب . 
اعداد م.بدر الحسيني
منقول​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة وغنية لكل من يعمل في هذا المجال .

ومبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها ونثمن مجهودك وحضورك الدائم .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## albahri (31 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع جدا وارجوا منك ان تعطينى فكره عن الهيكل التنظيمى لاداره اعمال الصيانه مع الوصف


----------



## عمر محمد3 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود وحضورك المتميز


----------



## botrika (27 يناير 2008)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااا
ياريت بقه نشوف خطط صيانه جدوله بحيث نعرف الشكل الخارجى للخطه واهم بنودها وطريقه كتابتها وجداولها


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (27 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا 
بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## salt (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود و رائع جدا وارجوا منك ان تعطينا شكل نموذج الخاص
- نماذج وجداول الصيانة 
- بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة 
- الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد نذير حبيب (14 مايو 2008)

*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة.*

*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة* 



أولا-المقدمة وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 

ثانيا-أنواع الصيانة . 

ثالثا-الخطوات الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة : 

تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها . 
تحديد جميع عمليات الصيانة من واقع تعليمات المورد أو المصّنع الموجودة في كتالوجات الصيانة . 
عمل الجداول الخاصة بعمليات الصيانة حسب نوع الصيانة المطلوبة . 
استحداث خطة الصيانة. 
اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية . 
توفير قطع الغيار. 
توفير العدد والأدوات . 
استحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات : نظام أمر العمل . 
تنظيم أعمال الصيانة وتوزيع المسؤوليات . 
مراقبة تنفيذ خطة الصيانة . 


تطبيق الصيانة في منشأة

أولاً -المقدمة : وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 

نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 

وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 

وفي هذا البحث سوف نلقي الضوء عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة بجميع أنواعها على مكونات المنشأة المختلفة . 

وفي البداية دعونا نتعرف على المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :.MAINTENANCE

- معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :. 

هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة العمليات المستمرة التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل . 

- معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : . 

والصيانة عملية مستمرة حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآلة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي .

ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 

ا - المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج 

ب - الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 

ج - زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 

د - تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 

وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة . 

ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . 

تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 

ا- الصيانة الوقائية PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .

وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك . 

ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 
- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 

-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل ( إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام .) 
-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك . 


ج – الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : 

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 

ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 

قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 

ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 

1-تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: 

يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية .

في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 

(انظر الشكل رقم )

2-التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: .

إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي :

-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 

-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة . 
-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها . 
3-تحديد عمليات الصيانة :

يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 

ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة .

4-عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : 

بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال (أنظر الشكل رقم ) . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 

ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 

5- عمل خطة الصيانة :

بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 

-توفر العمالة المحلية والأجنبية 

-توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة 

-أوقات الذروة والمواسم 

-إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين 

وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . 

ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة . (أنظر الشكل رقم ). 



6-اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية :

من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك .

كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى .

واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة .

ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي :

رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب . 

7- توفير قطع الغيار :-

من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 

ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : 

يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 

-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير 
ب- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : 

في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار (انظر الشكل رقم ) .

ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 

عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة




العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء 

مثال : 

إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( Shaft Bearing ) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . 

فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : 

عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل 

ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: 

وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 

ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة . 

8- العدد والأدوات :

مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير .

ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة (. 

بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل .

ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها) ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 

9- عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات :

لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 

ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام نظام أمر العمل : 

ما هو أمر العمل ؟ : 
هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة .(انظر الشكل رقم ) 



فوائد نظام أمر العمل : 

1- توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

2- توضيح العمل المنجز . 

3- رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . 

4- رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . 

5- رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . 

ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة :

-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل مسئول الصيانة وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

- ويتم إرساله إلى مشرف العمال في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة بكتابة العمل المنجز وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 

-ويقوم مشرف العمال بالتوقيع على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى إلى مسئول الصيانة الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى قسم التسجيل في قسم الصيانة . 

9- تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : 

التنظيم من الناحية الفنية : إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة ،( انظر الشكل ) . ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 

عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل . 
ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور . 

التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية : 

توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 
اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها . 

10 – مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : 

ويقصد بالمراقبة :

1-تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل 

ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 

2- تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 

تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها ) . 

3- ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 

بمجرد أن بتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب . ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها بميزان حسناتك .

ننتظر جديدك القادم .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (18 يونيو 2008)

*مشكور ............ 
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (19 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع ... بارك الله فيك
واسمح لى ان أشير الى أهمية اجراء الفحص الدورى (اليومى مثلاً) بواسطة مشغلى الماكينات من خلال قوائم تحقق تساعد على تقييم حالة الماكينة وتحتوى عناصرها مثلاً على (هل هناك ضوضاء صادرة من الـ Pump - هل هناك تسريب زيت - قياس مستوى الزيت - هل الحرارة فى معدلها المحدد - ...الخ) , ان اهمية ان يقوم مشغل الماكينه بهذا الفحص لماكينته قبل واثناء التشغيل ترجع الى كونه الوحيد الذى يستطيع ادراك وجود خلل بسيط بمجرد حدوثه .
وبالطبع فهذا يحتاج للعمل كفريق . ويراعى تدريب المشغلين على بعض اعمال الصيانة البسيطة .

واسمح لى يا صديقى ان أضيف الى ان معنى العطل فى الماكينه أو المعده يتسع ليشمل ليس فقط توقف الماكينه عن العمل بل أيضا انخفاض أنتاجيتها أو انتاجها لمنتج غير مطابق لمواصفات الجودة لاسباب ترجع الى خلل فى اداء الماكينة أو جزء فيها .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## وائل عبده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور ............ 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م ايو وسام (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا اعمل بصناعة الات تشكيل البلاستيك (الفاكيوم ) والحمد لله ناجح بعملي أرجو من لديه فكرة عن هذه الات وتطوراتها الحديثة من حيث الكهرباء والهواء والهيدروليك والميكانيك ان يفيدني بهذه التطورات وسوف اتبادل معه هذه الخبرة مع العلم انا في هذا المجال منذ 35 عاما اخوكم بالله احمد ماهر ادهم adhamfact @ yahoo .com​*


----------



## ياسر صبحي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً علي هذة المعلومات القيمة ----------
وارجو ان توضح ما هو الدور الاساسي لمهندس الصيانة ؟
yasser_egypt_33***********


----------



## حديد سابك (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا
تحيااااتي


----------



## ليث الليوثي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ورائع ومفيد 
جزاك الله جزاء المحسنين واسكنك في جنات عليين انشاءالله


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## ابن كامل (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع ووفقق الى ما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (23 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع ووفقق الى ما يحب ويرضاهla;,v *​


----------



## virtualknight (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engghost (29 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس محمد 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع , 

تحيتي*​


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 يناير 2009)

للأسف في كثير من المنشآت عندنا يتم تجاهل شي يسمى الصيانة الوقائية.....


----------



## s.f.m (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عجرف (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ،،،،،،،،،،
واسمح لي أن اسألك سوأل ...؟
هل تعرف أي كتاب صيانة خاص بألات طباعة الأوفست ام أن المهندسين العرب عجزو عن ترجمة كتب الصيانة الخاصة بما أشرت إليه آنفا ......،
ولك خالص احترامي


----------



## amr_fareed (21 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات قيمة شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## almoftai (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية علي هذه المعلومات المهمة


----------



## شكري سليمان (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخي 

المادة العلمية ينقصها دعامات ( صور وجداول ) تنفيذية لتأخذ العقل.... شكراً على كل حال


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2009)

يتريت بقي مثال حي للكلام ده عشان يتنفذ صح وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2009)

يتريت بقي مثال حي للكلام ده عشان يتنفذ صح وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الى المهندسين الأفاضل كيف تسالون هذا السؤال الخاص بنماذج او تنفيذ ذلك فى الواقع وعندنا فى بداية ملتقى المكانيكا موضوع رائع ومشاركة قيمة لأستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124712.html
لكم جمعا تحياتى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أغسطس 2009)

ايوه صح عند حضرتك حق م عبد الناصر بس للاسف الملفات مابافبتفتح عندي


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

*جهودك مميزه بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## شكري سليمان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي صاحب المشاركة رقم 8. هل تقصد انك تحتاج لكيفية قراءة الخرائط التحكم الالكتروهوائي Electropneumatic الخاصة بالالات النفخ ام ماذ ... في سؤالك وضح الاحتياج وقد اساعد بقدر احتياجك.
شكراً


----------



## Shaheen81 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرت أخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع...................


----------



## alaa omer (27 يناير 2010)

جهد عظيم اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## algerien.salah (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندسوز (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور كتير اخي وفعلا انها معلومات قيمة جدا للترتيب الصحيح العلمي لبرامج الصيانة


----------



## نايف علي (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غالي الشيرازي (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:16::56:


----------



## غالي الشيرازي (11 مارس 2010)

:7:يا ريت الحصول على أجزاء ورشة صيانة سيارات بالصور ولكم جزيل الشكر:56:


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (16 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة وجميلة شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكورين إخواننا كلهم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رحال الخرج (17 مايو 2010)

?جزاك الله خير على المعلومات المفيده وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمران 3 (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل 1980 (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAIF1399 (26 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا مره اخرى على المعلومات


----------



## جلال فرج الحاسي (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
*مشكور على المجهود و رائع جدا وجزاك الله خيرا *
*تمت الاشارة اكثر من مرة الى الاشكال (شكل رقم كذا) ولم اجدها مرفقة فهل يمكن تزويدي بها اضافة الى النقاط الواردة في المشاركة 7 وهي :
- نماذج وجداول الصيانة 
- بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة 
- الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة 

والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fayez0909 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبركة .


----------



## mohebf (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز شكرا لجهودك والله اعطيت ارجو اذا امكن ارسال جدول صيانة من اجل توثيق اعمال الصيانة ولكم الشكر


----------



## المصري 00 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور علي المجهود


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصري 00 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*الي المهندس محمود عزت احمد*



محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
يا بش مهندس محمود فيه بعض الموضوعات الموجودة بأسمك في منتدي أخر وأن بقالي سنة مش عارف أنزل المرفقات نظرا لصعوبة تفعيل الأشتراك
أرجوا من حضرتك نشر موضيعك هنا كي نستفيد منها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر م.بدر الحسيني على المعلومات القيمة وجزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صباح المشعل (13 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مهم ومفيد لمهندس الصيانه بارك الله في الحهود المبذوله


----------



## صباح المشعل (13 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## ecc1010 (20 يونيو 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاءاً وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم أمين*


----------



## Hythamaga (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## munia (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

gooood


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (16 فبراير 2012)

معلوامت مفيدة وقيمة وجهد مبذول تشكر عليه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انس حيدو (29 مايو 2014)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات المهمة حول الصيانة والتي لاتعطى لها اهمية في بعض الدول اذ ان المعروف عن الصيانة هو تصليح للالة عند حدوث العطل وليس قبل حدوثه, اتمنى ان تولي المصانع الانتاجية اهمية للموضوع لما له من دور مهم في اطالة عمر اجزاء المكائن الاخرى . كما اتنمنى ان يكون هنالك دورات في الصيانة المختلفة لللمكائن والاليات خلال السنة لتوعية القائمين بالعمل بذلك وان تمنح مكافات للذين يقومون باجراءات الصيانة.


محمد حسن نصر قال:


> خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nofal (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

